# Two new agility legs and two new first places



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Lars and I played in NADAC agility this weekend after taking about 6 weeks off from the world. There wasn't any real reason for the break other than it was hot and I needed a break from agility every weekend in July.

We have started in some Open agility classes in weavers and tunnelers. We didn't Q in those classes because of some stupid little wobbles. Those little goofs were both equally me and Lars...but the rest of the runs were really good. Even though we didn't Q, I was really, really happy with them.

But we did knock out two Touch and Go (their class which is primarily contact equipment) legs each with first places. I think Lars was the only dog in his height division to Q on both. He's very good about his contacts...thank god...and he and I nailed the tricky tunnel/contact discriminations which I was a little worried about. But Lars was listening and watching as he was flying around the course at his trademark light speed. And I can't tell you all how happy I am for that!!!

It's always fun to hear the feed back of what people think of Lars. There's one guy who does both AKC and NADAC with his phenomenal, tiny, Multi-MACH shelties. He asked me if we did do AKC. He said "I've never, ever seen a rottweiler run like Lars. When you guys get it all ironed out, he will take you to the AKC invitational." Two other handlers who are also NADAC judges came up and said that Lars will be a legendary NADAC dog. The other one said that he is impressive and an incredible athlete. Lars could easily be a NADAC NATCH dog.  I really enjoy hearing that sort of stuff.

We have two more weekends coming up of agility - one in MA and then we make the trek out to Wine Country!

Good Boy Lars!!!!


----------

